# Places Around The World



## greeneyedangel

Ok, so this is a game which goes in Alphabetical order listing places around the world!

Can include countries, major cities, states, provinces ect!

Ex. Alaska

Next Person:

Bermuda

Ect.

So I'll start with A:

Alabama


----------



## lollipop

Belgium (is this how we play) :icon_chee


----------



## greeneyedangel

hehe yes it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Canada


----------



## lollipop

Denemark


----------



## cottoncandy

England


----------



## greeneyedangel

Finland


----------



## cottoncandy

guatemala


----------



## greeneyedangel

hawaii


----------



## cottoncandy

iceland


----------



## lollipop

Java


----------



## cottoncandy

kuala lumpur


----------



## lollipop

Limburg


----------



## Sirvinya

Mexico


----------



## greeneyedangel

Naples


----------



## Little_Lisa

Oxford


----------



## Geek

Prague


----------



## greeneyedangel

Quebec


----------



## Emerald

Romania  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel

South Africa


----------



## Emerald

Tanzania


----------



## greeneyedangel

Utah


----------



## lollipop

Volendam


----------



## Sirvinya

Wessex


----------



## greeneyedangel

Screw X, Screw Y! Its my game and I'll cheat if I wanna haha :icon_twis

Zimbabwe (sp?)

Woohoo Back to A!


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL Allie!

Algeria


----------



## Sirvinya

Belgium


----------



## greeneyedangel

Cambodia


----------



## Sirvinya

Denmark


----------



## bocagirl

England


----------



## lollipop

France


----------



## Sirvinya

Greece


----------



## greeneyedangel

Holland


----------



## bocagirl

Iceland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jabuti


----------



## greeneyedangel

Kuwait


----------



## Sirvinya

London


----------



## greeneyedangel

Malaysia


----------



## Sirvinya

Norwich


----------



## crazi29

Ottawa


----------



## lollipop

Paramaribo


----------



## cottoncandy

quebec


----------



## lollipop

Russia


----------



## cottoncandy

Sweden


----------



## lollipop

Turkey


----------



## cottoncandy

Ukraine


----------



## lollipop

Venezuela


----------



## cottoncandy

Washington


----------



## lollipop

screw x, screw y copying Allie :icon_chee

Zwolle

woohoo back to a :icon_twis


----------



## cottoncandy

Area 51


----------



## greeneyedangel

LMFAOOO!!!

Berlin


----------



## Sirvinya

Cairo


----------



## lollipop

Dublin


----------



## Little_Lisa

El Salvador


----------



## bocagirl

France


----------



## Little_Lisa

Germany


----------



## bocagirl

Holland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ireland


----------



## bocagirl

Jamaica


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kuwait


----------



## bocagirl

London


----------



## greeneyedangel

Montreal


----------



## terrigurl2004

Nigeria


----------



## Sirvinya

Oxford


----------



## greeneyedangel

Poland


----------



## canelita

Qingdao (China)


----------



## terrigurl2004

Rio!!!


----------



## cottoncandy

stockholm


----------



## lollipop

Tunesia


----------



## lollipop

Ukraine


----------



## lollipop

Venezuela


----------



## lollipop

Warsaw

your turn :icon_chee


----------



## Sirvinya

Xiaogan :icon_razz


----------



## cottoncandy

Yemen


----------



## Sirvinya

Zimbabwe


----------



## cottoncandy

Afghanistan


----------



## Sirvinya

Bahamas


----------



## greeneyedangel

Czech Republic (sp?)


----------



## cottoncandy

Denmark


----------



## Little_Lisa

England


----------



## kurczak

Falklands Islands


----------



## speerrituall1

Guatamala


----------



## Sirvinya

Humberstone


----------



## terrigurl2004

Iowa city


----------



## greeneyedangel

Jacksonville


----------



## canelita

Korea


----------



## greeneyedangel

Louisiana


----------



## canelita

Monaco


----------



## Sarah84

Nassau


----------



## greeneyedangel

Ohio


----------



## canelita

Paris


----------



## Sirvinya

Queensland


----------



## greeneyedangel

Romania


----------



## canelita

San Juan


----------



## greeneyedangel

Toronto


----------



## canelita

Uganda


----------



## kurczak

VestvÃ¥gÃ¸y (Lofoten-Norway)


----------



## terrigurl2004

Walla Walla, Washington


----------



## Sirvinya

Xikang Sheng (China)


----------



## canelita

Yaren, Nauru


----------



## lollipop

Zutphen


----------



## greeneyedangel

I'm so proud of you guys you did X, Y, and Z this time! U little smarties!

Amsterdam


----------



## canelita

:clap :clap :clap to google ad yahoo

Brussels


----------



## terrigurl2004

Calcutta


----------



## kurczak

Dover


----------



## Eva121

Edinburgh


----------



## Little_Lisa

Finland


----------



## Mambz098

Georgia


----------



## Sirvinya

Hull


----------



## greeneyedangel

India


----------



## canelita

Jordan


----------



## Sirvinya

Kenya


----------



## Little_Lisa

Las Vegas


----------



## greeneyedangel

Monaco


----------



## canelita

Nova Scotia


----------



## terrigurl2004

Orano, Maine


----------



## Sirvinya

Paris


----------



## terrigurl2004

Quebec City


----------



## greeneyedangel

Rome


----------



## lollipop

Suriname


----------



## greeneyedangel

Toronto


----------



## lollipop

Ukraine


----------



## greeneyedangel

Venezuela


----------



## canelita

Windhoek, Namibia


----------



## greeneyedangel

hmmm...

OK Z...

Zimbabwe


----------



## Little_Lisa

Africa


----------



## greeneyedangel

Berlin


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cambodia


----------



## greeneyedangel

Delaware


----------



## Little_Lisa

Egypt


----------



## Eva121

France


----------



## Little_Lisa

Greenwich Village


----------



## Sarah84

Hull


----------



## lovesboxers

Istanbul


----------



## lollipop

Ibiza


----------



## lovesboxers

Jackson Hole (WY)


----------



## lollipop

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## greeneyedangel

Louisiana


----------



## canelita

Mensk


----------



## looooch

norway


----------



## Eva121

Oevel


----------



## kocho_uketomeru

Prosperpine! (QLD)


----------



## Sirvinya

Quebec


----------



## Sarah84

Russia


----------



## Eva121

Spain


----------



## Sirvinya

Telford


----------



## bluebird26

Denmark


----------



## GraceGirl7

Uganda


----------



## crazi29

Venice


----------



## speerrituall1

Warsaw


----------



## canelita

jumps X

Yerevan


----------



## greeneyedangel

(skip z)

Alaska


----------



## Sarah84

Birmingham


----------



## livlegacy629

colorado


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dallas


----------



## Squirrel27

Estonia


----------



## greeneyedangel

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Greenland


----------



## greeneyedangel

Holland


----------



## Squirrel27

India


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Japan


----------



## Sarah84

Kansas


----------



## Sirvinya

Luton


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Maastricht


----------



## Sarah84

Norwich


----------



## litlbitprincess

Oregon


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portugal


----------



## litlbitprincess

Liverpool


----------



## greeneyedangel

Quebec


----------



## litlbitprincess

Richmond


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Sweden


----------



## litlbitprincess

Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Utah


----------



## litlbitprincess

Vancover


----------



## Little_Lisa

Washington


----------



## looooch

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

York


----------



## litlbitprincess

Zimbobway spelled wrong lol


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Amsterdam


----------



## litlbitprincess

British Columbia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Cornwall


----------



## litlbitprincess

Dartmouth


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Eindhoven


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ft. Worth


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Groningen


----------



## litlbitprincess

Halifax


----------



## greeneyedangel

illinois


----------



## litlbitprincess

Jasper


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Kent


----------



## litlbitprincess

liverpool


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mississippi


----------



## litlbitprincess

Nashville


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ohio


----------



## litlbitprincess

Prince Edward Island


----------



## crazi29

Queensland


----------



## litlbitprincess

Richmond


----------



## Squirrel27

Sweden


----------



## litlbitprincess

Truro


----------



## Squirrel27

Uganda


----------



## litlbitprincess

Vancover


----------



## Squirrel27

Wyoming


----------



## litlbitprincess

I keep getting that damn x sooo I am skipping it as the rest did! So it is y

Yukon


----------



## Squirrel27

Zaire


----------



## litlbitprincess

Back to "A"

Alberta


----------



## Squirrel27

Boise


----------



## litlbitprincess

Canada


----------



## Squirrel27

Delaware


----------



## litlbitprincess

England


----------



## Squirrel27

France


----------



## litlbitprincess

Greenwood


----------



## Squirrel27

Holland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ireland


----------



## Sarah84

Japan


----------



## litlbitprincess

kentucy


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

London


----------



## litlbitprincess

New York


----------



## Squirrel27

Ohio


----------



## litlbitprincess

Paris


----------



## Sarah84

Queens


----------



## litlbitprincess

Rome


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Scotland


----------



## litlbitprincess

Tignish


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Utah


----------



## Squirrel27

Venice


----------



## litlbitprincess

lol think we miss a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Waterville


----------



## Sarah84

York

I couldnt think of one with X


----------



## looooch

Zambia


----------



## Sarah84

Arizona


----------



## looooch

Barbados


----------



## Squirrel27

California


----------



## looooch

Denver


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## looooch

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Greece


----------



## looooch

holland


----------



## Squirrel27

Idaho


----------



## looooch

Jakarta


----------



## greeneyedangel

kentucky


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## looooch

Mississippi


----------



## Squirrel27

Nevada


----------



## looooch

oman


----------



## crazi29

Portugal


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## looooch

russia


----------



## Squirrel27

Siberia


----------



## looooch

texas


----------



## Squirrel27

utah


----------



## looooch

vermont


----------



## Squirrel27

wyoming


----------



## looooch

Xiajiang


----------



## Sarah84

Yeovill


----------



## Squirrel27

Zaire


----------



## looooch

Albany


----------



## Squirrel27

Buffalo


----------



## looooch

california


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## looooch

england


----------



## Squirrel27

Finland


----------



## looooch

greece


----------



## Squirrel27

Haiti


----------



## looooch

Italy


----------



## Squirrel27

Juneau


----------



## looooch

kansas


----------



## Squirrel27

Los Angeles


----------



## looooch

malibu


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## looooch

oahu


----------



## Squirrel27

Poland


----------



## looooch

quebec


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## looooch

sorrento


----------



## Squirrel27

texas


----------



## Sarah84

Utah


----------



## looooch

virginia


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## cottoncandy

Australia


----------



## looooch

Xi'an


----------



## Squirrel27

Yukon


----------



## looooch

Zimbabwe


----------



## Squirrel27

Alaska


----------



## looooch

bahamas


----------



## Squirrel27

colorado


----------



## looooch

Djibouti


----------



## Squirrel27

Europe


----------



## looooch

fiji


----------



## Squirrel27

Greece


----------



## looooch

Honduras


----------



## Squirrel27

India


----------



## looooch

jakarta


----------



## Sarah84

Kansas


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Los Angeles


----------



## Squirrel27

Mexico


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Nijmegen


----------



## Squirrel27

Orlando


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Paris


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## greeneyedangel

russia


----------



## Squirrel27

San Francisco


----------



## SqueeKee

Ontario


----------



## looooch

tuscany


----------



## Little_Lisa

Uncertain (TX)


----------



## Squirrel27

Virginia


----------



## greeneyedangel

washington


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Xavantina, Brazil

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/83319.html


----------



## Squirrel27

Yemen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zeeland


----------



## Squirrel27

Arizona


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Belgium


----------



## Squirrel27

Canada


----------



## lollipop

Denemark


----------



## Sarah84

estonia


----------



## Killah22

France


----------



## Squirrel27

Germany


----------



## Sarah84

Hungry


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Iceland


----------



## Sarah84

Japan


----------



## crazi29

Kerala


----------



## MACz.Addict

London


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Madagascar


----------



## Squirrel27

Norway


----------



## litlbitprincess

Ontario


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portugal


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Sarah84

Russia


----------



## Squirrel27

Spain


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Turkey


----------



## Squirrel27

United States


----------



## litlbitprincess

Vancouver


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## cottoncandy

yemen


----------



## dragueur

Zimbabwe


----------



## greeneyedangel

Alaska


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Belize


----------



## Squirrel27

California


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Denemark


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Greenland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hungary


----------



## Squirrel27

Iceland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Jamaika


----------



## Squirrel27

Kansas


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Luxembourg


----------



## Squirrel27

Moscow


----------



## Sarah84

New York


----------



## Squirrel27

Ohio


----------



## dragueur

Poland


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## dragueur

Russia


----------



## Sarah84

Spain


----------



## Squirrel27

Texas


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ural Mountains


----------



## dragueur

vatican


----------



## Sarah84

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## dragueur

Yemen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zambia


----------



## Sarah84

America :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## SqueeKee

Canada!


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Egypt


----------



## Sarah84

Florida


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Greece


----------



## Squirrel27

Hawaii


----------



## theGreenMonster

India


----------



## Squirrel27

Japan


----------



## theGreenMonster

Kazakhstan


----------



## Squirrel27

Latvia


----------



## theGreenMonster

Macchu Picchu


----------



## Squirrel27

Norway


----------



## theGreenMonster

Oslo


----------



## Squirrel27

Peru


----------



## theGreenMonster

qatar


----------



## Squirrel27

Russia


----------



## theGreenMonster

Scandanavia


----------



## Squirrel27

Turkey


----------



## Sarah84

Ukraine


----------



## Squirrel27

Virginia


----------



## theGreenMonster

Waco


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## cottoncandy

yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## cottoncandy

squirrel you are very good with names with strange letters!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im impressed lol

amsterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Thank you :icon_chee

Berlin


----------



## Sarah84

Cardiff


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Dublin


----------



## greeneyedangel

Ethiopia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Greece


----------



## cottoncandy

holland


----------



## Squirrel27

Italy


----------



## cottoncandy

Jakarta


----------



## Squirrel27

Kansas


----------



## cottoncandy

London


----------



## Squirrel27

Mississippi


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Norway


----------



## Squirrel27

Orlando


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Poland


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rhodos


----------



## Squirrel27

Serbia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Terneuzen


----------



## Squirrel27

Utah


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Vlissingen


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Xativa


----------



## crazi29

Yugoslavia


----------



## Squirrel27

Zaire


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Amsterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Bosnia


----------



## Sarah84

Cyprus


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

England


----------



## Sarah84

Florida


----------



## Squirrel27

Germany


----------



## Sarah84

Houston


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ireland


----------



## Sarah84

Jersey


----------



## Squirrel27

Korea


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Kensington


----------



## Squirrel27

Latvia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Maastricht


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ohio


----------



## Squirrel27

Poland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Queensferry


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Sweden


----------



## Squirrel27

Turkey


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Utrecht


----------



## Summer

oops, wrong letter sorry.

can't think of a V place.

I pass


----------



## Squirrel27

Venice


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Wageningen


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yorkshire


----------



## dragueur

Zambia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Arizona


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## Sarah84

Calabasas


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Estonia


----------



## Sarah84

France


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Greenland


----------



## Sarah84

Hartlepool


----------



## Squirrel27

Ireland


----------



## dragueur

Japan


----------



## Ley

Krakow


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Luxembourg


----------



## crazi29

Maldives


----------



## SqueeKee

Newfoundland :icon_chee


----------



## Sarah84

Nassua


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ohio


----------



## Squirrel27

Panama


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Queensland


----------



## Squirrel27

Romania


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Slovakia


----------



## Squirrel27

Texas


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Utah


----------



## Sarah84

Venice


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yorkshire


----------



## Squirrel27

Zambia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Australia


----------



## Squirrel27

Bangladesh


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

California


----------



## Squirrel27

Dominican Republic


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ecuador


----------



## Squirrel27

Fiji


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Georgia


----------



## Squirrel27

Hungary


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Italy


----------



## Squirrel27

Jamaica


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Kosovo


----------



## Squirrel27

Liberia


----------



## Sarah84

Leeds


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Mali


----------



## Squirrel27

Nepal


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Oman


----------



## Squirrel27

Pakistan


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Qatar


----------



## Squirrel27

Rwanda


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Spain


----------



## Squirrel27

Taiwan


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ukraine


----------



## Squirrel27

Vatican City


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zimbabwe


----------



## Sarah84

Argentina


----------



## Squirrel27

Belgium


----------



## Sarah84

Cuba


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## dragueur

Ecuador


----------



## Ley

florence


----------



## Sarah84

Germany


----------



## Squirrel27

Holland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Iceland


----------



## Squirrel27

Jordan


----------



## dragueur

Kenya


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## dragueur

Mauritius


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## dragueur

Ohio


----------



## Ley

Puerto Rico


----------



## Sarah84

Queensland


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## Sirvinya

Skegness


----------



## Squirrel27

Texas


----------



## Sirvinya

Utah


----------



## Squirrel27

Virginia


----------



## Sarah84

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiangtan


----------



## Sarah84

York


----------



## Squirrel27

Zambia


----------



## Sarah84

Austria


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Belgium


----------



## Squirrel27

California


----------



## dragueur

Denver


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Greece


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hungary


----------



## Squirrel27

Iceland


----------



## Sarah84

Jersey


----------



## Squirrel27

Kansas


----------



## dragueur

Luxembourg


----------



## Ley

Madagascar


----------



## dragueur

Nice


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Odessa


----------



## Ley

Pompeii


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Queensland


----------



## Ley

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Sweden


----------



## Ley

Toledo


----------



## Squirrel27

Utah


----------



## Sarah84

Victoria


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## dragueur

Xiamen


----------



## Squirrel27

Yerevan


----------



## dragueur

zambia


----------



## Squirrel27

Arkansas


----------



## dragueur

Baguio


----------



## Ley

Cambridge


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Dublin


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## eightthirty

Fort Dick (California)


----------



## Squirrel27

Gabon


----------



## eightthirty

Haiti


----------



## Squirrel27

India


----------



## eightthirty

Jerusalem.


----------



## Squirrel27

Kansas


----------



## Ley

Leicester


----------



## Squirrel27

Malta


----------



## dragueur

Nevada


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ohio


----------



## dragueur

Poland


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

South Africa


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Tunisia


----------



## Squirrel27

Uruguay


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Venezuela


----------



## Squirrel27

Warsaw


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Xanten


----------



## Squirrel27

Yemen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zambia


----------



## Squirrel27

Argentina


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Boston


----------



## Squirrel27

Colorado


----------



## dragueur

Denver


----------



## Ley

Eastbourne


----------



## Squirrel27

France


----------



## dragueur

Georgia


----------



## Ley

Hamburg


----------



## dragueur

India


----------



## Ley

Johannesburg


----------



## Squirrel27

Kenya


----------



## dragueur

Luxembourg


----------



## Squirrel27

Montana


----------



## dragueur

norway


----------



## Squirrel27

Ohio


----------



## dragueur

philadelphia


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## dragueur

Russia


----------



## Squirrel27

San Francisco


----------



## dragueur

Tianamen


----------



## Squirrel27

Utah


----------



## dragueur

Vatican


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## piinnkkk

xenia


----------



## Squirrel27

Yuma


----------



## Ley

Zanzibar


----------



## dragueur

Alaska


----------



## Ley

Birmingham UK


----------



## dragueur

Canada


----------



## Ley

Damascus


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## Ley

Fairfax, VG


----------



## Squirrel27

Georgia


----------



## Ley

Huddersfield


----------



## Squirrel27

Iceland


----------



## Ley

Jersey


----------



## Squirrel27

Kentucky


----------



## Ley

Lourdes


----------



## Squirrel27

Mexico


----------



## dragueur

Norway


----------



## Squirrel27

Orlando


----------



## dragueur

Portugal


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Romania


----------



## Squirrel27

Santa Ana


----------



## dragueur

Tibet


----------



## Ley

Uxbridge


----------



## Squirrel27

Vatican


----------



## cottoncandy

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## dragueur

yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zaire


----------



## dragueur

africa


----------



## Squirrel27

Belgium


----------



## dragueur

copenhagen


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## dragueur

Ethopia


----------



## Ley

Florence


----------



## dragueur

Georgia


----------



## Ley

Huddersfield


----------



## Squirrel27

Italy


----------



## cottoncandy

Jakarta


----------



## Squirrel27

Kansas


----------



## cottoncandy

Lebanon


----------



## Squirrel27

Malta


----------



## cottoncandy

nairobi


----------



## Squirrel27

Ohio


----------



## dragueur

Oregon


----------



## cottoncandy

portugal


----------



## Squirrel27

Qatar


----------



## cottoncandy

Rome


----------



## Squirrel27

Scotland


----------



## cottoncandy

tasmania


----------



## Squirrel27

Ukraine


----------



## cottoncandy

venezuela


----------



## dragueur

washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xenia


----------



## cottoncandy

yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zambia


----------



## cottoncandy

australia


----------



## Squirrel27

Botswana


----------



## cottoncandy

Canada


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## cottoncandy

England


----------



## Squirrel27

France


----------



## dragueur

Galilee


----------



## cottoncandy

Hungary


----------



## dragueur

Iceland


----------



## Ley

Jamaica


----------



## Squirrel27

Kenya


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Liverpool


----------



## Squirrel27

Malta


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Norway


----------



## cottoncandy

Ontario


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portugal


----------



## cottoncandy

quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Sweden


----------



## cottoncandy

Trinidad


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ukraine


----------



## cottoncandy

Vanuatu


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## dragueur

xiamen


----------



## Ley

Yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## crazi29

Alabama


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## dragueur

Canada


----------



## cottoncandy

Dominican republic


----------



## Sarah84

Estonia


----------



## cottoncandy

Finland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

France


----------



## cottoncandy

gibraltar


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hawaii


----------



## Squirrel27

Iceland


----------



## looooch

jamaica


----------



## dragueur

Kenya


----------



## Sarah84

Liverpool


----------



## Squirrel27

Moscow


----------



## dragueur

norway


----------



## Squirrel27

oregon


----------



## Ley

Panama


----------



## Squirrel27

Qatar


----------



## Sarah84

Rome


----------



## cottoncandy

singapore


----------



## Squirrel27

Texas


----------



## Ley

Umbria


----------



## Sarah84

Vietnam


----------



## dragueur

xiamen


----------



## Squirrel27

Yemen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zaandam


----------



## Sarah84

Alaska


----------



## Squirrel27

Belarus


----------



## cottoncandy

chile


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## Sarah84

Estonia


----------



## Squirrel27

France


----------



## cottoncandy

ghana


----------



## Squirrel27

Hawaii


----------



## cottoncandy

idnonesia


----------



## Squirrel27

japan


----------



## cottoncandy

kilimanjaro


----------



## Squirrel27

london


----------



## cottoncandy

mount everest


----------



## Squirrel27

Nicaragua


----------



## Sarah84

Oslo


----------



## Chrystal

Poland


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## dragueur

vatican


----------



## Squirrel27

washington


----------



## Sarah84

Romania


----------



## Squirrel27

Somalia


----------



## Sarah84

Thailand


----------



## Squirrel27

Uzbekistan


----------



## Sarah84

Venice


----------



## Squirrel27

Wisconsin


----------



## dragueur

xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yorkshire


----------



## dragueur

zambia


----------



## beaugael

albania


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Belgium


----------



## dragueur

canada


----------



## Squirrel27

Delaware


----------



## cottoncandy

Ethiopia


----------



## Squirrel27

Florida


----------



## dragueur

Georgia


----------



## Squirrel27

Honduras


----------



## SqueeKee

India


----------



## cottoncandy

Jylland


----------



## SqueeKee

Kuwait


----------



## cottoncandy

Lebanon


----------



## SqueeKee

Mongolia


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## dragueur

Oklahoma


----------



## Squirrel27

Poland


----------



## dragueur

Queensland


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## SqueeKee

Slovenia


----------



## Squirrel27

Taiwan


----------



## SqueeKee

Utah


----------



## Squirrel27

Virginia


----------



## SqueeKee

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xi'an


----------



## SqueeKee

Yellowknife


----------



## Squirrel27

Zimbabwe


----------



## SqueeKee

Alberta


----------



## Squirrel27

Bahamas


----------



## SqueeKee

Canada!!!


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## SqueeKee

Espoo


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Finland


----------



## SqueeKee

Ohhh, I wanna go to Finland sooooo badly!!!!!

Greenland


----------



## dragueur

Haiti


----------



## SqueeKee

Indiana


----------



## cottoncandy

japan


----------



## Squirrel27

Kenya


----------



## cottoncandy

Latvia


----------



## Squirrel27

Malawi


----------



## cottoncandy

nicaragua


----------



## Squirrel27

Oklahoma


----------



## cottoncandy

pennsylvania


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## cottoncandy

Richmond


----------



## Squirrel27

Spain


----------



## Sarah84

Tenerife


----------



## cottoncandy

ukraine


----------



## Sarah84

Victoria


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## cottoncandy

xian


----------



## Sarah84

York


----------



## cottoncandy

zimbabwe


----------



## Squirrel27

Albania


----------



## Sarah84

Brazil


----------



## Squirrel27

Canada


----------



## Sarah84

Dubai


----------



## Squirrel27

England


----------



## Sarah84

Finland


----------



## Blue15

*Germany*


----------



## Sarah84

Hereford


----------



## Never2muchMU

Indonesia


----------



## Sarah84

Jamacia


----------



## dragueur

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Sarah84

Louisiana


----------



## cottoncandy

maldives


----------



## Sarah84

New Jersey


----------



## cottoncandy

Oman


----------



## dragueur

Poland


----------



## Sarah84

Queensland


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## Sarah84

Sweden


----------



## lavender

Thailand


----------



## GinaPaloka

Kosova


----------



## cottoncandy

ukraine

(gina, it has to be in alphabetical order)


----------



## lavender

Venice


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## cottoncandy

xian


----------



## Squirrel27

Yerevan


----------



## Sarah84

Zimbabwe


----------



## Squirrel27

Alaska


----------



## Sarah84

Bermuda


----------



## lavender

calcutta


----------



## Squirrel27

Denmark


----------



## Sarah84

Estonia


----------



## lavender

Finland


----------



## Squirrel27

Georgia


----------



## Sarah84

Hong Kong


----------



## elljmz

Istanbul


----------



## lavender

Jamaica


----------



## elljmz

Korea


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## elljmz

Madagascar


----------



## Squirrel27

Norway


----------



## lavender

Orlando


----------



## Squirrel27

Poland


----------



## Sarah84

Quebec


----------



## KathrynNicole

Riverside


----------



## Squirrel27

Scotland


----------



## cottoncandy

Taiwan


----------



## Squirrel27

Utah


----------



## cottoncandy

Vanuatu


----------



## Sarah84

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## cottoncandy

yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

Zaire


----------



## KathrynNicole

Amsterdam


----------



## Sarah84

Brazil


----------



## KathrynNicole

Cayman Islands


----------



## TxAxcent

BIG "D" ........ as in Dallas


----------



## Lavazza

Helgoland ;-)


----------



## KathrynNicole

Oops! The letter E was skipped.

Easter Island


----------



## Lavazza

Nepal......


----------



## lavender

Orlando


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portugal


----------



## TxAxcent

*Romania*


----------



## KathrynNicole

What happened to the letter F? :icon_conf I'm referring to the previous page.


----------



## lavender

Ok the, we'll start from F  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Finland


----------



## dragueur

Georgia


----------



## lavender

Hungary


----------



## KathrynNicole

Iceland


----------



## Sarah84

Jersey


----------



## Sirvinya

Kilkeel


----------



## KathrynNicole

London


----------



## Sirvinya

Manchester


----------



## goddess13

New Kent


----------



## blackmettalic

Osaka


----------



## lavender

Philippines


----------



## Sarah84

Qubec


----------



## lavender

Romania


----------



## blackmettalic

Argentina


----------



## Sarah84

Seychelles


----------



## blackmettalic

*Oh geez, it was supposed to be "s" I can't believe I wrote the wrong thing,yesterday!* :laughing:

Thailand


----------



## lavender

Uganda


----------



## Sarah84

Venice


----------



## blackmettalic

Washington


----------



## lavender

skip x

Yugoslavia


----------



## blackmettalic

Zaire


----------



## dragueur

Australia


----------



## lavender

Bangkok


----------



## Sarah84

California


----------



## lavender

denmark


----------



## dragueur

Ethopia


----------



## lavender

Florida


----------



## elljmz

Geauga Lake


----------



## lavender

Hungary


----------



## Sarah84

India


----------



## lavender

Japan


----------



## Sarah84

Kenya


----------



## lavender

London


----------



## Lavazza

Manila


----------



## lavender

New York


----------



## Sarah84

Oxford


----------



## lavender

Philly


----------



## linda46125

Quatar ( I think i spelt that right!)


----------



## lavender

Russia


----------



## Kan D sweets

St. Louis


----------



## lavender

Thailand


----------



## noheaeighty8

ukraine


----------



## Sarah84

Victoria


----------



## lavender

washington dc


----------



## noheaeighty8

xenia (a city in Illinois)


----------



## blackmettalic

Yorkshire


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zambia


----------



## lavender

Alabama


----------



## Sarah84

Belguim


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Cambridge


----------



## blackmettalic

Delaware


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

England


----------



## Sarah84

France


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Greece


----------



## blackmettalic

Holland


----------



## linda46125

iceland


----------



## Mina

Bangladesh


----------



## blackmettalic

Johannesburg


----------



## Mina

Morocco


----------



## Sarah84

Norway


----------



## blackmettalic

Oslo


----------



## Sarah84

Portugal


----------



## monniej

Qatar


----------



## lavender

Rome


----------



## monniej

sri lanka


----------



## Little_Lisa

Talcao


----------



## Sarah84

Ukraine


----------



## Maude

Virginia


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco


----------



## ivette

uraguay


----------



## mylaiva

Xinjiang


----------



## Aquilah

Zimbabwe


----------



## mylaiva

Hmm, we skipped "Y" lol. How about i do that one and then the next person can do A

Yokohama


----------



## Aquilah

Albania (since I did "Z" before "Y")


----------



## mylaiva

Bulgaria


----------



## Aquilah

Cambodia


----------



## KathrynNicole

Denmark


----------



## mylaiva

Ecuador


----------



## Aquilah

Finland


----------



## mylaiva

Greece


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hungary


----------



## KathrynNicole

Iceland


----------



## mylaiva

Japan


----------



## Aquilah

Kansas City


----------



## KathrynNicole

Lebanon


----------



## michko970

memphis


----------



## KimC2005

Nashville


----------



## Ashley1

Okinawa


----------



## mylaiva

Persia


----------



## Aquilah

Quebec


----------



## KimC2005

Rome


----------



## rodenbach

Slovenia.


----------



## mylaiva

Tanzania


----------



## Aquilah

Uraguay


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Venice


----------



## mylaiva

Washington DC


----------



## KimC2005

Yellowstone


----------



## Nox

Zanzibar.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Anchorage


----------



## halzer

Belgium...


----------



## blackmettalic

Connecticut


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Denver


----------



## Sarah84

England  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Fredericksburg


----------



## Sarah84

Germany


----------



## -Liz-

Hudson


----------



## Sarah84

Iceland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Jamaica


----------



## monniej

kawasaki city


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Lafayette


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Manchester


----------



## -Liz-

Norway


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Olympia


----------



## -Liz-

paraguay


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Qandu


----------



## -Liz-

Russia


----------



## ForeverPink

Ummmmmm?


----------



## Misirie

^ what? what kind of response is that?

K well, I'm going to pretend it doesn't exist and say..

SUDAN


----------



## mabelwan

Tunisia!


----------



## -Liz-

ummmm? hahah just kidding

uraguay


----------



## sassychix

venezuela


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco


----------



## Gvieve

Xenia


----------



## Sarah84

York


----------



## Aquilah

Zimbabwe


----------



## Gvieve

Aruba


----------



## LovinPigments

boston


----------



## Sarah84

Cancun


----------



## Gvieve

Dubai


----------



## Sarah84

England


----------



## Sirvinya

Denmark


----------



## newyorlatin

Eritrea


----------



## LovinPigments

florida


----------



## FeverDream

Greenland


----------



## Sarah84

Hawaii


----------



## LovinPigments

iceland


----------



## Sarah84

Jersey


----------



## LovinPigments

Kansas


----------



## Sarah84

Los Angles


----------



## sushi-gal

Majorca


----------



## LovinPigments

norwalk


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Oslo


----------



## sushi-gal

Pittsburgh


----------



## Sarah84

Queensland


----------



## LovinPigments

rhode island


----------



## newyorlatin

Saigon


----------



## Sarah84

thailand


----------



## LovinPigments

Ukrain..(sp?)


----------



## Sarah84

veitnam


----------



## LovinPigments

Washington


----------



## Gvieve

Xenia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yorkshire


----------



## LovinPigments

zimbabwe


----------



## Sarah84

Austria


----------



## LovinPigments

Brazil


----------



## lollipop

Cambodia


----------



## LovinPigments

Denver


----------



## yourleoqueen

Elmira (New York)


----------



## Sarah84

France


----------



## LovinPigments

Graceland


----------



## Shelley

Honolulu


----------



## yourleoqueen

Iceland


----------



## LovinPigments

Jamaica


----------



## ALilGirlOnce

Kingston


----------



## magosienne

Laos


----------



## Sarah84

Maldives


----------



## LovinPigments

Nigeria


----------



## Sarah84

Oslo


----------



## magosienne

Poland


----------



## yourleoqueen

Qatar


----------



## magosienne

Russia


----------



## yourleoqueen

Somalia


----------



## Sarah84

Thailand


----------



## yourleoqueen

Uganda


----------



## lollipop

Venezuela


----------



## LovinPigments

wales


----------



## yourleoqueen

Xi'an (China)


----------



## cotton_candy

Zimbabui (cant spell it right)


----------



## yourleoqueen

Auckland (New Zealand)


----------



## cotton_candy

beirut (Lebanon)


----------



## yourleoqueen

California


----------



## GuessWho

Dubai =)


----------



## Sarah84

estonia


----------



## Sirvinya

France


----------



## kasia.fi

Poland


----------



## Sarah84

Goa


----------



## Shelley

Holland


----------



## pinksugar

Iceland


----------



## Shelley

Java


----------



## Sarah84

kentucky


----------



## GuessWho

London


----------



## Shelley

Manitoba


----------



## yourleoqueen

New Mexico


----------



## katnahat

Ottawa


----------



## Sarah84

Plymouth


----------



## rodenbach

Quebec


----------



## Shelley

Rochester


----------



## greeneyedangel

Saskatchewan


----------



## Shelley

Toronto


----------



## beautydiva

malta


----------



## yourleoqueen

Ukraine


----------



## YANii

err vancouver


----------



## skyla

wanchai


----------



## jessiej78

Xenia


----------



## Shelley

Yellowknife, NWT, Canada


----------



## beautydiva

zurich


----------



## Shelley

Abbotsford


----------



## beautydiva

birmingham


----------



## Shelley

Calgary


----------



## monniej

dijon


----------



## lilynda

espagne


----------



## kisska3000

Frankfurt


----------



## lollipop

Greece


----------



## Sirvinya

Huntingdon


----------



## jessiej78

Iceland


----------



## newyorlatin

Jacksonville


----------



## beautydiva

holland


----------



## greeneyedangel

iceland


----------



## Evil Maldini

Jerusalem


----------



## beautydiva

korea


----------



## Shelley

Lisbon


----------



## newyorlatin

Montreal


----------



## ScribbleHearts

Norway


----------



## rodenbach

Ontario


----------



## Sarah84

Portland


----------



## Vanilla

Quito


----------



## Shelley

Rarotonga


----------



## yourleoqueen

Sussex


----------



## ceri2

Twickenham


----------



## love2482

United States


----------



## rodenbach

Venezuela


----------



## Sunshine80

Western Sahara


----------



## rodenbach

Xian


----------



## CDazz

Yemen


----------



## newyorlatin

Zambia


----------



## Aleshanee

Algeria


----------



## Dawn

Benin


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Canada


----------



## bluekitty88

China


----------



## rodenbach

Da Nang (Vietnam)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

Ecuador


----------



## bonjoursydney

Fresno, CA


----------



## Nikoleta

*Gratz*,a city in Austria


----------



## kushy

Haryana-state in India


----------



## Sunflowercake

Ile d'Oleron (Island of the atlantic coast in France)


----------



## JC327

Jerusalem


----------



## Sunflowercake

Kenia


----------



## JC327

Lisbon


----------



## PeridotCricket

Lisle - France and Illinois, also L'Isle Switzerland


----------



## JC327

Manhattan


----------



## Sunflowercake

Nantes -France


----------



## JC327

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Sunflowercake

Peniscola, Spain


----------



## JC327

Queens,NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Rhodos, Greece


----------



## JC327

Staten Island, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Trier, Germany


----------



## JC327

Ulm,Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Venice, Italy


----------



## JC327

Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Xiamen, China


----------



## JC327

Yucca Flats,US


----------



## kushy

Zimbabwe, SA


----------



## JC327

Alaska, US


----------



## Sunflowercake

Berlin, germany


----------



## JC327

Clermont,FL


----------



## kushy

Denmark,Europe


----------



## JC327

Easter Island, Chile


----------



## Sunflowercake

Florence, Italy


----------



## JC327

Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## Sunflowercake

Hamburg, Germany


----------



## JC327

Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Japan


----------



## JC327

Kaiserslautern, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Larochelle (France)


----------



## JC327

Manhattan, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Niagara Falls CA


----------



## JC327

Orlando, Florida


----------



## CajunKitty

Cartegena, Columbia


----------



## Sunflowercake

Panama City


----------



## Animezing

Qatar


----------



## Sunflowercake

Rossdorf, Germany


----------



## Animezing

Santiago de Compostela, Spain


----------



## JC327

Tampa,FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

Ulm, Germany


----------



## Allison H

Verona, Italy.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Weimar, Germany


----------



## JC327

Xapuri, Brazil


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yaguara, Columbia


----------



## JC327

Zapata, Texas


----------



## Sunflowercake

Aruba


----------



## JC327

Boca Raton, FL


----------



## BSquared

Chicago IL


----------



## Sunflowercake

Darmstadt, Germany


----------



## JC327

El Paso, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## JC327

Garmisch, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Havana, Cuba


----------



## JC327

Ibiza, Spain


----------



## Sunflowercake

Jerusalem


----------



## JC327

Kansas city, Missouri


----------



## Sunflowercake

Ludwigshafen, Germany


----------



## JC327

Machu Pichu, Peru


----------



## Sunflowercake

New York, New York


----------



## JC327

Odessa, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

Pamplona Spain


----------



## JC327

Quebec, Canada


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Rødovre, Denmark.


----------



## JC327

Santiago de los Caballeros, DR


----------



## Sunflowercake

Toronto, Canada


----------



## JC327

Ulm, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Venice, Italy


----------



## JC327

Woodhaven, NY


----------



## jennm149

Xi'an, China


----------



## Courtnee

Hong Kong China


----------



## JC327

St0rM03 said:


> Hong Kong China


Just a refresher the cities go in alphabetical order, so the next one would start  with Y


----------



## JC327

Yonkers, NY


----------



## jennm149

Zion National Park, UT


----------



## JC327

Abilene, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

York, Great Britain


----------



## Courtnee

new jersey.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Well it doesn't give me the option to edit and clearly I skipped the original last one from Jay, so let me corrcet myself so we can properly do our ABC lol

Abeline, TX&gt;

Bermudas


----------



## JC327

Charlotte, NC


----------



## jennm149

Dearborn, MI


----------



## JC327

Edinburg, Tx


----------



## jennm149

Frenchtown, NJ


----------



## JC327

Garmisch, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Hamburg, Germany


----------



## JC327

Tried to keep the Germany theme but couldnt find a place with I.

Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## Sunflowercake

Johannisburg


----------



## JC327

Kaiserslautern, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## JC327

Manhattan, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Nashville, TN


----------



## JC327

Orlando,FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

Pittsburg, Pennsilvania


----------



## JC327

Queens, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Reinheim, Germany


----------



## JC327

Staten Island, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

Trier, Germany


----------



## JC327

Uganda, Africa


----------



## Sunflowercake

Venice, Italy


----------



## JC327

Worms, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Xiamen, China


----------



## JC327

Yolo,CA


----------



## Adelee

zimbabwe


----------

